
Why did Japan surrender? - jamesbritt
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2011/08/07/why_did_japan_surrender/?page=full
======
ColinWright
Previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2856042> <\- Many comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2858087>

~~~
jamesbritt
Thanks!

Appears too late for me to delete my submission.

